# Can anyone tell me about Bully Sticks?



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I bought a twisted/braided bully stick flor Riley--I just want to be sure it is not rawhide--I heard it was part of a bull's lower anatomy--anyone know for sure as he is loving it very much but I will take it away if it is not safe....I am a rather new dog owner and just want to ask you guys, the experts...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Ginny01OT said:


> I bought a twisted/braided bully stick flor Riley--I just want to be sure it is not rawhide--I heard it was part of a bull's lower anatomy--anyone know for sure as he is loving it very much but I will take it away if it is not safe....I am a rather new dog owner and just want to ask you guys, the experts...




'lower anatomy' is a polite way of saying it but yes, that's what it is... 
unfortunately, like rawhide they do get soft with chewing and when they get small can become choking hazards. Not to mention the smell.... yeck!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

To be more specific, it is the tendon from the lower anatomy. I don't like the smell either but if given a choice between bully and rawhide, I vote for bully. 

The cheapest I've found them is one dozen 12" sticks at Costco for $20.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

briteday said:


> To be more specific, it is the tendon from the lower anatomy. I don't like the smell either but if given a choice between bully and rawhide, I vote for bully.
> 
> The cheapest I've found them is one dozen 12" sticks at Costco for $20.


Wow that's incredible. I've only found them $12 for a 24" stick.


----------



## cascabel (Sep 25, 2007)

I love bully sticks as a safer alternative to rawhide. I just wanted to add that they don't all smell. I found a brand (Jones Gourmet) that has absolutely no smell and have stuck with that. I think I also remember hearing from someone else about another brand that doesn't smell, but I don't remember what brand it was! Maybe someone else will know if you are interested.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Well he is going to town on it right now so I won't take it away yet, I am supervising but I have to say this one does smell--peeew


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

What is bad about rawhide?

And are you guys implying what I think you are? Why would anyone even think to give that to another animal to chew on? LOL.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

jesirose...

Rawhide is processed, bleached, and chemically treated. It does not digest in the gut, rather just passes through, hopefully. There are numerous cases of rawhide causing impactions in the intestines of dogs.

Yes, we are implying just that...the penis of a bull. Dogs don't care. After all they sell pig ears/snouts/tails, cow hooves, etc. Dogs just don't care as long as they have something to chew on.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Also my dog had very bad ear infections, one of the things I was told to avoid was rawhide--he is now going to be two and hasn't had an ear infection in 18 monrhs--the vet is amazed and pleased


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

The Flossies don't smell- I sell them on my website- TONS of them. The dogs love them and the don't smell- I cut them in half with my pruning shears so I don't have to worry about them choking, plus they last longer! They pricey tho- I'll give a 20% discount to dogforum people- just let me know. Check out ***unauthorized advertising*** and go to Treats. Get the small size tho, they are just about the same size and much cheaper..) Amy


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL well I am sure the dog doesn't care I just think it's funny. Hey at least it's not going to waste. I think it's weird that they sell pig's ears and that stuff too though 

So if they chew the bully sticks and eat them, it won't hurt their stomach? Or do they not actually eat those?

I gave Sadie some rawhide but I will throw them out, I didn't realize they were bad. She loves chewing on things so I am trying to find what is safe for her so I have things to redirect her from chewing on my chair.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

My dogs really enjoy those bully sticks, they also enjoy beef tracheas.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Whatever they manage to swallow from the bully stick is digestible. It is less processed than rawhide. And it doesn't go soft fast enough for them to ingest a whole bunch in a short period of time. They really have to work at it to wear it down.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks - I tossed out the pack of rawhide. She does eat them pretty fast so I will get some Bully Sticks instead. We have a costco. She likes the healthy edibles from Nylabone too but it says on them they are 100% digestable. 

This forum rocks


----------



## MarleyBoy (Dec 24, 2007)

Marley loves them and retreats into his bed to eat them and will not move until it's done. But the smell is awful! We get a 12" 25 pack for about $42 online (I think it's called Best Bully sticks, or something like that). The flossies have been much better smell-wise, but they don't last as long for Marley.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I got a bag of bully sticks today and also got some other bone stuff. She is having a ball. Thanks guys! I feel so bad for not researching it better but I asked my vet what things she thought were okay so I wouldn't get anything bad.


----------



## xnqg38a (Apr 10, 2008)

Ginny01OT said:


> I bought a twisted/braided bully stick flor Riley--I just want to be sure it is not rawhide--I heard it was part of a bull's lower anatomy--anyone know for sure as he is loving it very much but I will take it away if it is not safe....I am a rather new dog owner and just want to ask you guys, the experts...


Well, it is the lower half, so that makes it a muscle. A bully stick is a bull's penis that has been stretched and dehydrated. I have bought from at least 10 different suppliers online. The problem is with the smell. 90% of the product out there has a very strong smell. Very few suppliers have odor free sticks. The two major suppliers have a foul odor.

The reason for the odor is that they are dried horizontially in the sun and do not drain properly. This not only causes a foul smell, but traps bacteria also. The odor free ones are dried vertically and usually in an oven that brings them up to a temperature to kill bacteria. This makes them virtually odor free compared to the other sticks.

The majority of the sticks come from India and China and stink really bad. The place you want them from are South America where the quality of beef is the highest in the world with no antibiotics or hormones are used.

Dogs love them because they are an all natural product and almost 100% protein with no fat. It also keeps dog very busy and active in their chewing. This is especially good if your dog roams around and chews on things out of boredom. THis focuses their attention and actually tires them out, in a healthy way.

If you find a good product it is best to stick with that supplier. The odor free product should be a little more expensive, but you should be able to find it online for less than half of retail.

I use http://www.bullystickdirect.com


----------



## LaxBoy (Jun 10, 2008)

the best place on the internet to get them is best bully sticks, they offer free range South American Bully Sticks and a wide variety of other all natural dog chews. Their prices are the best and the product quality is the highest in the industry!


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

luv4gsds said:


> My dogs really enjoy those bully sticks, they also enjoy beef tracheas.


I've never given our two bully sticks, but they LOVE tracheas!! We get them each one a couple times a month...whenever we shop for their raw food.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, and I too use the odor free ones.....There is only one place around here that I have found that have them.....I made the mistake of trying one from Pet Supplies Plus.....OMG.....I could not handle the smell at all....LOL

Good Luck!


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

LaxBoy said:


> the best place on the internet to get them is best bully sticks, they offer free range South American Bully Sticks and a wide variety of other all natural dog chews. Their prices are the best and the product quality is the highest in the industry!


That's where we get ours for Teddy too, great quality and wonderful price, it's 1.00 to 2.00 cheaper per stick. He loves them! We got him an antlerz from there too, he likes that as well. I think that thing is going to last forever.


----------



## minis_mom (Aug 15, 2008)

Bully Sticks, yummm, we love those


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

LaxBoy said:


> the best place on the internet to get them is best bully sticks, they offer free range South American Bully Sticks and a wide variety of other all natural dog chews. Their prices are the best and the product quality is the highest in the industry!


I went onto their site and found 10lbs, 10" bully sticks, for $1.39. I assume that is $1.39 a lb? What am I missing here? That doesn't seem to be a lot of $$.


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

musicmom116 said:


> I went onto their site and found 10lbs, 10" bully sticks, for $1.39. I assume that is $1.39 a lb? What am I missing here? That doesn't seem to be a lot of $$.


I believe that is $1.39 each. I order from the same site, and my dog seems to digest their bully sticks quite well. I've switched to the braided 12" sticks (@ $3.98 I think?).

Other bully sticks have given my dog the runs, but not these.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

ILuvLucy said:


> I believe that is $1.39 each. I order from the same site, and my dog seems to digest their bully sticks quite well. I've switched to the braided 12" sticks (@ $3.98 I think?).
> 
> Other bully sticks have given my dog the runs, but not these.


So, it seems I'd be paying about $13.90 for the 10 lbs? How many do you think are in 10 lbs?
Thanks


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

musicmom116 said:


> So, it seems I'd be paying about $13.90 for the 10 lbs? How many do you think are in 10 lbs?
> Thanks


I just checked the site. I think the 10bs that you see actually stands for 10" bully sticks. Not 10 lbs.

So, if you wanted to purchase just one of the 10" bully sticks, it would cost you $1.39. You can buy as many as you want. (5 bully sticks would cost $6.95)

If you're not sure if your dog will like them, you can buy just a few. (that's what I did initially). 
However, the shipping is not cheap, so it's better to buy more.


----------



## sherrymyra (Mar 24, 2008)

My Maggie loves bully sticks. I get the braids and the straight. Rawhides are asking for trouble. They do stink, but I think it has to do with them being smoked. You can get them unsmoked but I have not tried them yet. She loves to chew and these are a lifesaver.


----------



## LuckysJ (Aug 3, 2008)

My dogs are chewers, and I heard about bully sticks, so I looked them up using the search engine, and I'm glad I found this post. I just ordered my dogs bully sticks, antlers, and trachea from the website you recommended. I'm so glad I looked this up without just going out and buying them! We don't need smelly bullys . And we're going to try the antlers and the trachea, although I literally choke when I think of them chewing on the trachea. But if it gives them something to chew other than random stuff they manage to find, I will be sooo happy! I swear, my house has never been cleaner than since we got the boys. We have to keep everything cleaned up or they get into it and destroy it. Thanks everyone!


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I just got a pack of a dozen 12" bully sticks at Costco for $19.99 - they are the really good kind that last forever, plus they're huge. Great buy for anyone looking for some! (makes them 1.58 each, but for 12" ones that last this long, good deal)


----------



## BoxerBug (Aug 22, 2008)

*oh man, bully sticks are great!*

where do you guys buy your bullysticks from?

i was just gonna link the site, it's a great one

http://www.bestbullysticks.com/affiliate?aid=094451


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

jesirose said:


> I just got a pack of a dozen 12" bully sticks at Costco for $19.99 - they are the really good kind that last forever, plus they're huge. Great buy for anyone looking for some! (makes them 1.58 each, but for 12" ones that last this long, good deal)


Hi!!

Did the ones from Cosco smell? My sister belongs there and I can ask her to get some.....Thanks!!


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

LuckysJ said:


> My dogs are chewers, and I heard about bully sticks, so I looked them up using the search engine, and I'm glad I found this post. I just ordered my dogs bully sticks, antlers, and trachea from the website you recommended. I'm so glad I looked this up without just going out and buying them! We don't need smelly bullys . And we're going to try the antlers and the trachea, although I literally choke when I think of them chewing on the trachea. But if it gives them something to chew other than random stuff they manage to find, I will be sooo happy! I swear, my house has never been cleaner than since we got the boys. We have to keep everything cleaned up or they get into it and destroy it. Thanks everyone!


I had to laugh about the clean house! My dog is like a toddler. We have to have everything put away or she gets to it.
Have not tried the antlers yet, but will probably soon.

Also, wanted to mention that only the *smelly* bully sticks did *not *make my dog sick with the runs. So, we put up with the smell.
I don't know how they are all preserved, so it probably has something to do with that.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

lucygoose said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Did the ones from Cosco smell? My sister belongs there and I can ask her to get some.....Thanks!!


Nope! They don't smell STRONGLY anyway. Any dog treat is going to smell lol.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL.....I know they all stink to a degree jesirose......LOL....but I can have Willie next to me with the Bully Stick and I really don't smell anything.......but the stinky ones....OMG....It smells the house.....LOL.....It makes that much difference to me......I don't care of the cost.....LOL.....It can not smell like that.....LOL

Thanks!!!...


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh, I looked closer and realized it said 10bs, not 10 lbs. duh. But the shipping is ridiculous!! I did buy Dallas a bully stick at our pet store, the brand was Red Barn. Anybody hear of them?


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

musicmom116 said:


> Oh, I looked closer and realized it said 10bs, not 10 lbs. duh. But the shipping is ridiculous!! I did buy Dallas a bully stick at our pet store, the brand was Red Barn. Anybody hear of them?


10 " means 10 inches. 10 inches long. You get one that is 10 inches long for 1.30 or whatever. Not 10 bully sticks but one that is 10" long.

I had some Red Barn, I think they did not last long. These costco ones are great, I forget the brand they have though.


----------



## lmwsport7 (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree on the Red Barn bully sticks - it was the only brand my pet store had so I picked up 2. My 4-month golden puppy made pretty short work of the 9" braided stick. I bought them last Wed. letting her chew on it for about a half hour on Wed and Sun nights, finally finishing it last night. Didn't seem to slow down the 8lb mini dachshundI gave the other one to. Guess I need to find a longer lasting brand and a better price (I paid $8 for 1!).


----------

